# Need new computer. Advise please.



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

My laptop just died. Store tech says motherboard gone. Can anything be recovered? It was a laptop Toshiba. Nothing but trouble from first week. Had for 2 yrs, no warranty now. 
This time I want a desktop. I have an older 22 inch monitor I would like to use, also a keyboard. 
Also lots and lots of dvd's with movies and pic's. 

I Have looked at some new computers and they do not have dvd slots anymore. So confused!!!


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

The hard drive is almost certainly OK, so it can be removed and your data recovered very easily. The tech should've suggested this.

Refurbished dual- or quad-core desktops can be had for well under $200 with everything you need. Ebay will usually have the best deals, but most of the large online retailers have them -- rakuten.com , newegg.com , etc. I see Newegg has Core 2 Duo's with Windows 7 for under $100.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mvick said:


> I Have looked at some new computers and they do not have dvd slots anymore. So confused!!!


Yes those extra drives are going the way of the floppy.
Even iMacs have stopped putting in drives now, you have to buy a external drive to play DVD's or burn CD's and DVD's.
They are not that expensive, like 99 bucks but less in the machine means less weight, less battery wear and tear, and more battery life if a laptop, and real thin All in Ones like the iMacs. So even the brand new 27 inch 5K iMac at 2400.00, has no DVD drive.
Besides watching DVD's one is way better if that is what you want to do, it is better to get a DVD player for the TV. Much Better picture and all. I have yet to burn a DVD on this iMac but I sure do on my DVD player/burner that is for the TV.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mvick said:


> I Have looked at some new computers and they do not have dvd slots anymore. So confused!!!


Yes, there's kind of a revolution going on right now with laptops. It has to do with the acceptance of tablet computers. The idea is that the entire computer is contained in the monitor part, and the keyboard is detachable. That way it can be used as either a laptop or a tablet. Look here to see what I mean.

https://www.google.com/#q=laptop+detachable+keyboard&tbm=shop&spd=16093932886659832093

But that also means they have a lot less room for things. But it's not that big of a deal. You can buy USB external DVD drives at popular prices, like this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/External-Bl...=US_CD_DVD_Blu_Ray_Drives&hash=item232ca181de

As backwoodsman7 already pointed out, your hard drive should be fine. Your best bet is to use the new hard drive in your new laptop and get an external hard drive enclosure to get files off your old hard drive as you need them.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks all for the good advise!!
Made my notes and going shopping (or looking) tomorrow. 
GOT to have my computer, feel as if a member of the family is missing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

If you want your data from the hard drive saved, it should be a quick and easy thing. Pictures and documents are easy to grab if the drive hasn't pooped out. The store can do it for $50....


----------



## Esterot (Oct 21, 2014)

You can DIY for $6.99! Just buy an enclosure, remove the drive from the laptop, install it in the enclosure, and now it's a usb hard drive. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00E3...200_QL40&qid=1414773106&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_1


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks, will do. 
Prob then copy to a flash drive. 
Anyway I can reprogram this to auto save from new compute?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

mvick said:


> Anyway I can reprogram this to auto save from new compute?


No idea what you're trying to say here. Can you rephrase?


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

I did not say that well at all!!
What I would like to do is:
Get all my pic's and data off the external, put what I want on a flash drive so I can pick and choose. Then delete or re-format new external so I can use it as a back up for my new computer. 
Seems like such a waste for it to sit there with all the old stuff, some I may never want. 
Am I just dreaming???


----------



## Esterot (Oct 21, 2014)

No, you're not dreaming. That is actually the more reasonable course of action. Once you get your new computer you should be able to do this very easily.


----------

